# Clonage de disque externe.



## oliviergol84 (17 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour !
J’aurais besoin de cloner un disque système windows vers un autre disque externe, j’ai mon macbook pro (Mojave), le disque windows en externe et j’aimerais le cloner sur un deuxième disque dur externe (vierge). Est-ce possible ?
Merci pour vos réponses !
(Désolé pour les anti windows mais je n’ai pas le choix, c’est un hdd d’une console lumière pour le spectacle c’est assez spécial)


----------



## white.spirit (17 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
A dire vrai, je n'ai jamais essayé, mais j'imagine que c'est possible.
Le disque en question est probablement formaté en NTFS; nativement macOS sait le lire mais pas écrire dessus.
Le disque cible devra être formaté en FAT/exFAT (attention dans ces 2 cas aux limites de taille de fichier et caractères interdits dans les noms) ou bien en HFS+/APFS. Il est évident que le clone ne pourra pas être démarrable (si le disque source est un disque système). S'il est en HFS+/APFS, le disque cible ne sera pas lisible sous Windows.
Il existe des utilitaires payants pour écrire des volumes en NTFS sous macOS, mais j'ignore si les logiciels de clonage en tireront partie.
Mon logiciel de clonage favori: Carbon Copy Cloner. Il est gratuit les 30 premiers jours, ça peut te donner l'occasion de faire des essais.


----------



## oliviergol84 (17 Septembre 2021)

Mwais, ça sent pas bon quand même, je sens qu’il va falloir que je trouve un pc pour réaliser l’opération ! Car le disque cible doit être bootable…


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2021)

Un disque externe bootable sous Windows ?


----------

